# knitted scarf--Sailing Seaman's Scarf



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

This scarf is the first in my Seaman's Scarf designs. It is quick to knit, especially when you get to the ribbing section. It lays nicely around the neck without being bulky! It could be knitted for either man or woman.

This Seamans scarf features sailboats floating on the crest of the waves of the misty sea! Knit this for your seafaring spirit! 
The first part of the scarf knits up quickly from the bottom up with its fun and easy rippling waves pattern stitch to start! Next, the eyelet framed sailboat motif is worked following either a chart or written out row by row instructions. You again work the rippling wave pattern stitch and then you finish with the easy ribbing for the neck. The ribbing is worked only in the first part of the scarf. When you work on the second part of the scarf you will find it works up even faster, you join the sides together and youre done!

Finished measurements after blocking are: 60 long x 8 wide.

Yarn: About 470 yards of fingering weight. Sample was knitted using 1 ball of James C. Brett Supreme Soft & Gentle baby 4 ply; 70% acrylic and 30% polyamide; 100grams/482 yards/440meters; in color gray (shade-- SY10).

Needles and Notions: Size U.S. 5 straight needles and 1 spare to hold work. Yarn needle to work graft/Kitchener stitch to join sections and weave in ends.

You can purchase this for $3.99 in any of my Ravelry, Craftsy or Eatsy stores for immediate download. Here are some links to get you there:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sailing-seamans-scarf

http://www.etsy.com/listing/171638299/sailing-seamans-scarf


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous scarf! Love the boats floating on the waves, very romantic!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

How fantastic would this scarf be for a sailor! Really nice work


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is just lovely!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Another winner Melody. I just purchased this pattern to add the to my collection of your scarves. I love your designs. Thank you again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> Another winner Melody. I just purchased this pattern to add the to my collection of your scarves. I love your designs. Thank you again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you thank you!! I am so glad you love my designs--I love to design lace thats for sure! This scarf only took me a week to knit and that is even when I ripped out most of the first half to revise the design!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I like this!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

I think this is amazing: well above my knitting fighting weight!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

mollyannhad said:


> Thank you thank you!! I am so glad you love my designs--I love to design lace thats for sure! This scarf only took me a week to knit and that is even when I ripped out most of the first half to revise the design!


And I am so glad you love to design because I love to knit and do not even want to attempt to do my own designs. I much prefer to do someone else's beautiful designs. Everyone has their own thing. I am an experienced knitter but do not have the creative mind to design. Why should I, when there are creative people like you to do that for me?
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> And I am so glad you love to design because I love to knit and do not even want to attempt to do my own designs. I much prefer to do someone else's beautiful designs. Everyone has their own thing. I am an experienced knitter but do not have the creative mind to design. Why should I, when there are creative people like you to do that for me?
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I love your comments!! Thanks


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a friend who is in a sailing club, this would be perfect for her! But, alas, must finish up my Christmas knitting first. Great job!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Amazing design. Thank you.


----------



## AubreyY18 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

